# Chip Tune For The Diesel Cruze



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Good News,
Chip tuning is now available for the Cruze Diesel and It;s a STEALTH TUNE!!!,I wanted to see how many would be interested , this would require mailing of the ECM and its right next to the battery to be flashed..I am working with my partner on group pricing,Lets start a list and let me know if you're interested . :bowdown:

No the Dealer will not see it with any scan tool and this will not void the warranty as it will be a safe not to break any thing tune, I have tuned My own BMW and VW and a few Mini coopers S and never have any issues other then this huge grin on my face ...and yes VW TDI as well, heck my last VW I tuned while I was waiting on paper work LOL that quick .


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Wow I am very surprised no one is interested ..... Here is the web site ,, http://www.inmotionusa.com e-mail is 
[email protected]


----------



## joshpjost (Jul 22, 2013)

I may be interested. Located in MA & CT. Do have an extended warranty and although you mention it is undectable, I am still skeptical. More information would be great.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

[FONT=&quot]We have been tuning the European, Australian, South Korean and Mexico version of that engine since 2008. We can chip tune your ECU From 151HP to 180HP and from 264FtLbs of torque to 288Ftlbs. The cost is $400.00 including USPS Express return mail of your ECU.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

GotDiesel? said:


> We have been tuning the European, Australian, South Korean and Mexico version of that engine since 2008. We can chip tune your ECU From 151HP to 180HP and from 264FtLbs of torque to 288Ftlbs. The cost is $400.00 including USPS Express return mail of your ECU.


I have the 161hp Australian Cruze, I don't really need more power or torque, but I could use less turbo lag from rest, and with the a/c on?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am pretty happy with the stock performance of mine.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Aussie said:


> I have the 161hp Australian Cruze, I don't really need more power or torque, but I could use less turbo lag from rest, and with the a/c on?


Agreed. Just get rid of that turbo lag and smooth out the 2nd to 1st gear downshift and all would be well.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

If it can boost the already outstanding fuel economy then I might be interested


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

When you floor it you have already 288 of torque for 10 sec...I'll wait to see if people who did the tune seen any improvement and it's a real stealth when they'll service the car at the dealer...


----------



## Suns_PSD (Feb 16, 2013)

I'd be interested but I'd wait to see other's results.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Trifecta is also working on a Tune for the CTD but I don't know all the facts.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## anomalophobe (Sep 27, 2013)

What equipment (aside from a PC) do you need to interface and flash a module in your car?


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Wow that's nice, how much max torque you think we could get from our cruze at a reasonable price?


----------



## HawgFan (Sep 29, 2013)

GotDiesel? said:


> Email inmotionuse to get pricing for tuning. I am getting it done this week.


Sir let us know how this works out for you. I'd be interested if there is no chance of voiding the warranty.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

GotDiesel? said:


> Thought you all might like to see this.Chevy Diesel Cruze Baseline - YouTube
> Dyno test run the before and after a ahem mild chip tune ...... I wont even tell you what I have on my BMW...its Sick......620 at the wheels.


620? What else have you done to it? M3? 

A chip? Are we speaking of just something to plug in or a tune?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

GotDiesel? said:


> Thought you all might like to see this.Chevy Diesel Cruze Baseline - YouTube
> Dyno test run the before and after a ahem mild chip tune ...... I wont even tell you what I have on my BMW...its Sick......620 at the wheels.


Stock: 136 Horsepower and 246 Torque at the wheels. 

Now those are impressive numbers in their own right.


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

I like the idea of another option for the Cruze, especially our diesel twin. I don't like advertising a "stealth" tune. Pretty simple, if you don't want to void your warranty, don't mess with the tuning. To me, lying about or covering up the non-standard tune for a warranty coverage is no better than stealing.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Well it is stealth, proven by a Chevy Tech. Like you said however, if you are overly paranoid, then don't do any mods, since every mod can void it. Ofcourse the dealer needs to prove to you that it was the specific mods fault, for whatever failed.

I don't see how it can be stealing though, or lying. You aren't saying "You haven't tuned", you leave your car at the dealer, and work will be done without detection of a tune, or even a mention of it. It's more of an "omission".


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

GotDiesel? said:


> ... The Local Dealership here in Kansas , the service manager told me because I was no longer a tech for VW ,I had to let them change my oil and service my car if I didn't comply ,he would void my Warranty ...


In Australia that is simply *illegal*.

Any attempt to specify or require that the base warranty is dependent on who services the vehicle has been done to death, it doesn't matter.

Now, if you are offering an "add-on" "warranty", and a requirement is that the servicing is carried out by the dealership, then invalidating the add-on coverage if all servicing is not completed by the dealership is perfectly acceptable - it's in the terms of the contract, but it cannot invalidate the base warranty, as that is provided by the manufacturer.


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

You aren't seeing the point. I don't believe GM should be allowed to void the warranty unless they can prove the tune did it. Lets get that straight. The use of the "STEALTH" description is what I have a problem with. It insinuates you want to deceive the dealership into thinking it hasn't been messed with. What's wrong with being honest about it? Why are deceptive terms needed to sell your product? Love more options for everyone, I just don't like the way it is being presented, with deception as a selling point. That is all. I don't currently have a tune installed on my Cruze but I have already discussed an aftermarket tune with my service manager. I felt being honest about it and inquiring would be the best basis for a relationship with my dealer. Truth is, if you don't trust the dealership, why are you buying a car there in the first place?

That VW guy is doing the same thing back to you and you responded appropriately. I would not go back to a dealership that tried to pull that on myself or anyone else.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Dealerships want to do warranty work, plain and simple. They make money on it. The catch is they need to be able to be reimbursed by the manufacturer so they have to be careful not to do work that they will get charged back for. It's like a built in checks and balances.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The Cruze Diesel is the first car that I have owned that the dealer has seen after the first service because I have fixed price servicing. After the 3 year warranty is up they will never see my car again as the dealer service normal rate costs are way above what I pay elsewhere.


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

Very interested in this. Any real world results?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Ahem, GM is a member here. They can read as well as you and I. Plus they already know who some of us are, and our VINs.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Recommended reading for those tuning:

Hypertech?

I'm active on that site and have come to respect the posts of MrCritical.


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

Fleece makes a chip aswell. Think it is around 600 bucks. Remember after running a tune you may have to see your dealer for a manual regen of your exhaust.


----------



## CRUZE20TD (May 8, 2014)

Tyranttrent said:


> Fleece makes a chip aswell. Think it is around 600 bucks. Remember after running a tune you may have to see your dealer for a manual regen of your exhaust.


are you using this chip? If so what kind of results are you seeing.


----------



## CRUZE20TD (May 8, 2014)

GotDiesel? said:


> We have been tuning the European, Australian, South Korean and Mexico version of that engine since 2008. We can chip tune your ECU From 151HP to 180HP and from 264FtLbs of torque to 288Ftlbs. The cost is $400.00 including USPS Express return mail of your ECU.


I am already getting 288 ftlbs torque for 10 seconds when the pedal is fully depressed, like everyone else with the diesel cruze in north America


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

CRUZE20TD said:


> are you using this chip? If so what kind of results are you seeing.


No I'm not using it just did some research on it. My last car was built for hp. Just going for classy look this time. More horsepower =less reliability. Imo


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Fleece isn't a "chip", It's a reflash of the ecu leaving all physical parts of your "ecu" untouched and in the car. There are a few threads of this in this section of the board.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Tyranttrent said:


> No I'm not using it just did some research on it. My last car was built for hp. Just going for classy look this time. More horsepower =less reliability. Imo


Deductive reasoning... LESS horsepower = MORE reliability.

Apparently, I should try to find me an early 80s diesel Chevette!!!


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Danny5 said:


> Deductive reasoning... LESS horsepower = MORE reliability.
> 
> Apparently, I should try to find me an early 80s diesel Chevette!!!


Good luck, haha


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## kdsmalljr (Jul 12, 2016)

Any response on these questions? Where is Manny located? Have been searching after hearing my dealerships service manager tell me that they work - more power and better mileage. Does it require hardware modifications or does it just "trick" the computer? Can there be a factory settings reset if it doesn't work out or does the ECM need to be pulled and resent or repurchased from Chevy?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Reading back through the claims made for the power chip I wonder how it can work on 3 completely different diesel engines? Both the 2.0TD engines used in Australia are different to the one used in the US.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

kdsmalljr said:


> Any response on these questions? Where is Manny located? Have been searching after hearing my dealerships service manager tell me that they work - more power and better mileage. Does it require hardware modifications or does it just "trick" the computer? Can there be a factory settings reset if it doesn't work out or does the ECM need to be pulled and resent or repurchased from Chevy?



This is a 3 year old thread. There are real tunes for the diesel out now.

I wouldn't install anything you have to cut wires for.


----------



## kdsmalljr (Jul 12, 2016)

Who has the "best real tune" for this car? I am about to go out of warranty and am open to the possibilities.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Oz tuner


----------



## kdsmalljr (Jul 12, 2016)

Thank you.


----------

